# Who Makes a Good Pig Sticker?



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone make a good custom Pig Sticker knife that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?.....I have been using my Grandfathers knife for years, but now that all my boys have taken a hog with it, I need to retire it before I lose it. I like a 10" double edged blade, with a heavy duty tang guard to stop me from sliding my hand over the blade when my adrenolin( ??) is pumping. Handle material is not as important as long as it fits in the hand nicely and is not slippery when wet.....


----------



## Brad Singley (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Bullsprig,  What's an arm and a leg as you define it.  I can build you the knife, no problem.  Give me an idea as to what you are looking to spend and let's see if we can help you.

 Brad Singley


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 9, 2010)

Brad... You are correct....'An arm and a leg' could mean anything to different folks....I would like to keep it under $250.00


----------



## Brad Singley (Jul 9, 2010)

Bullsprig, maybe someone can help you here on the forums.  We have some great makers on here.  I would'nt be able to make a 10 inch double grind knife and fitted guard for anywhere close to that.  Good luck with your project.
Brad


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 9, 2010)

Brad...Thanks.......I knew that was not a lot of money for a custom knife, but I have to put it into perspective. Its a hog hunting knife that will be used heavily and under very rugged conditions. Not something I want to invest a bunch of money into, but rather get a functional and practical tool to bring home some bacon......Thanks for your time...


----------



## Brad Singley (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Bullsprig, No problem at all.  That's what we are here for, to help. I consider a knife designed to kill a hog as not something to cut corners on.  The knife must not fail or you could be hurt seriously.  Lots of things to take in to account as a maker.  
Equipment that you use to protect your life or used under very rugged conditions is usually not the cheapest.  
  Hopefully someone will chime in here and help you with your need.  Good luck.

Brad


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 9, 2010)

Brad....replied to your PM.......Thanks


----------



## chrismhaase (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you post pictures if you make it?


----------



## repoman34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Best pig sticker ever, with an excellent price is a www.Budk.com  , go there, then in the search bar at the top, type "Pig Sticker". It's only $9.99, I've got one, and I love it. Good, heavy duty, and holds a good edge. Here's a pic.


----------



## biker13 (Jul 13, 2010)

Kabar works real well.


----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2010)

Take a look at the GLOCK knives.

Fairly inexpensive and your choice of smooth or serrated back.  Certainly long enough to get 'er done.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas...I will check them out....


----------

